# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Evolution

## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Boas,

O meu nome é Ricardo Rodrigues e após cerca de 15 anos de experiência em lagos e 8 em aquários de água doce, chegou o momento ideal para evoluir para os salgados.
Ora bem, a evolução irá ser lenta, pois "brincar" com um salgado pode sair caro por isso quero ir devagar. A ideia é ter 2 salgados, um "pikinino" e outro que será um tanque de grandes dimensões, mas esse ficará para mais tarde (depois do "pikinino" montadinho e a funcionar às 1000 maravilhas).

Ora, começando pelo "pekenote" o mesmo será algo diferente, pois possui características especiais em função do tamanho. Ele será completamente DIY e em termos de tanque o mesmo já está feito e testado à quase 2 semana, pelo que entretanto é hora de COMEÇAR a meter água (no bom sentido espero!)

Ora em termos de características tenho:
Largura: 165 cm
Altura: 45 cm para cerca de 40cm de água
Profundidade: 24 cm
O que com vidros de 0,5cm me irá proporcionar cerca de 150 lts brutos.

Esta é a vista pela parte de trás do aqua, uma parte que vai ficar escondida e que servirá para manutenção. Pela parte da frente vai ficar uma abertura na parede pladur com o tamanho do rectângulo que se vê no fundo (140cm * 31cm).
Como podem ainda ver, a sump vai ficar no tanque principal, mas dividida por um vidro. O acesso ao aqua, pela parte de trás é bastante facilitado por questões de manutenção.



Em termos de Skimmer estava a pensar num V2 300 compacto ou num V2 400. O que acham destes skimmers? Aconselham algum outro? O V2 200 seria suficiente?

Ora, um outro problema que tenho é pelas dimensões do aqua, como é mt estreito e comprido, não sei bem que soluções de bombas utilizar... 
Tenho ouvido falar bem das sun-sum... é a solução mais barata, e por isso desconfio um pouco... que me aconselam neste caso? 

Aproveito ainda para questionar se alguém possui RV que me queira disponibilizar a bom preço (sou de Coimbra mas posso "viajar" a quase qualquer parte do pais sem problemas).

Saudações salgadas
RR

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Caros,

face à complexa dimensão do aqua, necessito da vossa ajuda para o layout.

Será que me podiam dar sugestões?

Obg
RR

----------


## Tiago Mourinho

Boas,

Primeiro deixa-me dizer que é de facto um aquário muito estreito e vais ter dificuldades com o layout. O vidro não será demasiado fino? Quanto ao escumador, penso que o v2 300 é suficiente mas podes sempre optar pelo 400 se tiveres espaço.
A circulação depende... que corais pensas ter? Se optares pelas sunsun (nunca utilizei, não posso opinar) podes por uma de 3000l/h no lado oposto ao do retorno da sump.

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

> Boas,
> 
> Primeiro deixa-me dizer que é de facto um aquário muito estreito e vais ter dificuldades com o layout. O vidro não será demasiado fino? Quanto ao escumador, penso que o v2 300 é suficiente mas podes sempre optar pelo 400 se tiveres espaço.
> A circulação depende... que corais pensas ter? Se optares pelas sunsun (nunca utilizei, não posso opinar) podes por uma de 3000l/h no lado oposto ao do retorno da sump.


Sim é um aqua estreito.. vai ser uma especie de nano, mas comprido.
Este aqua é "especial" e servirá de rampa de lançamento para um BEEEEM maior que não virá substituir este "fininho".
Quanto ao vidro, podia ser realmente de 6mm mas 5mm é o suficiente, mesmo apesar de ser mt comprido... já esteve cheio varios dias e deu-se perfeitamente.. as travessas fizeram com que não tivesse qualquer efeito flecha.

Como o espaço é pequeno não posso ter grandes corais, por isso ainda vou ter de ver isso mt bem... provavelmente terei apenas LPS e se conseguir, 1 ou 2 frags para o futuro GRANDE.

a minha dificuldade neste momento está mesmo em definir um layout

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> a minha dificuldade neste momento está mesmo em definir um layout


Olá Rodrigues

Se a tua ideia permanece, e queres mesmo montar um aquario com essa largura (24 cms), dava te a sugestão de usares troncos como layout.
Penso que 3 troncos dava para fazer um layout engracado, terias espaço amplo no areão para LPS e nos troncos poderias colocar uns SPS.

Em relaçao ao Escumador, aconselhava-te, e certo que vais fzer mais tarde um upgrade ao sistema, adquirires um escumador que te depois iria servir para novo sistema.
Circulação, parece me bem 2 bombas 6045, podendo optares so por uma, e depois verificares a necessidade do uso ou não da segunda.

Boa Sorte com essa montagem e vai-nos postando a evolução desse sistema

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Sim, o sistema terá mesmo 24 cms

Quanto ao upgrade, será efectivamente um aqua maior, mas este é para manter por muitos e bons anos... um não invalida o outro nem o substitui, dai este ter de ficar logo OK.

Quanto à ideia dos troncos, ainda não me tinha lembrado disso pk normalmente não costumo gostar do efeito visual deles, mas ai está uma opção que vou agora verificar com mais atenção.

Obg
RR

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Sim é um aqua estreito.. vai ser uma especie de nano, mas comprido.
> Este aqua é "especial" e servirá de rampa de lançamento para um BEEEEM maior que não virá substituir este "fininho".
> Quanto ao vidro, podia ser realmente de 6mm mas 5mm é o suficiente, mesmo apesar de ser mt comprido... já esteve cheio varios dias e deu-se perfeitamente.. as travessas fizeram com que não tivesse qualquer efeito flecha.
> 
> Como o espaço é pequeno não posso ter grandes corais, por isso ainda vou ter de ver isso mt bem... provavelmente terei apenas LPS e se conseguir, 1 ou 2 frags para o futuro GRANDE.
> 
> a minha dificuldade neste momento está mesmo em definir um layout


 :Olá: Ricardo
Acho que vidro de 5mm é insuficiente para essas medidas pois o facto de ele ser estreito vai te obrigar a encostares rocha ao vidro e fazer ainda mais pressão e qualquer toque pode ser fatal,portanto reefs branches colados aos vidros laterais são uma boa opção.
Quanto a circulação duas sunsun de 3000 mais a reposição devem chegar para moles e lps.
No desenho não percebo aonde cola a divisoria da sump.

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

> Ricardo
> Acho que vidro de 5mm é insuficiente para essas medidas pois o facto de ele ser estreito vai te obrigar a encostares rocha ao vidro e fazer ainda mais pressão e qualquer toque pode ser fatal,portanto reefs branches colados aos vidros laterais são uma boa opção.
> Quanto a circulação duas sunsun de 3000 mais a reposição devem chegar para moles e lps.
> No desenho não percebo aonde cola a divisoria da sump.



Antes de mais, obrigado pelo comment...

Quanto ao vidro, espero não me enganar quando digo que é suficiente, mas além da minha teimosia, já fiz vários testes na NET e todos dizem que 5mm é "safe".
Além disso tive um de 200lts com 60 de altura e tb 5mm e nunca tive problemas durante os 8 anos que ele durou... Obviamente que pode ser sorte, mas com 40cm de agua, penso que os 5mm são suficientes, embora não sejam os "ideais".
E por falar em vidro, hoje tive um dia daqueles... tenho uma pia de lavatório em vidro temperado de 15mm, não sei pk mas numa altura em que não estava ninguém em casa ela literalmente explodiu e fez com que a torneira ao cair se abrisse... tive uma inundação que chegou aos quartos e cozinha dos vizinhos de baixo... repara que estou a falar de vidro temperado de 15mm, sem qualquer esforço e que de um momento para o outro "explodiu"... eu ainda não consigo saber como ocorreu isso, só a teoria dos "fantasmas" me parece convincente... depois disto, obviamente que um vidro simples de 5mm me parece mesmo fraquinho...

Quanto ao layout, eu realmente tinha pensado em 2 "montes" de cada lado do aqua de modo a criar um vale ao meio... e sim, desta forma aproveitava os meus reduzidos 24cm...

quanto à sump, ela é de 20cm de lado e cola nos vidros do aqua, contribuindo ela tb para "suportar" os vidros... é como se fosse uma travessa gigante... isto quer dizer que o aquario possui 145cm de comprimento + 20 de sump. No desenho o vidro da sump é mais "baixinho" que os restantes, pois esta é uma forma de eu evitar qualquer inundação  :SbOk: 

Quanto às sunsun, estava a pensar colocar uma em cada ponta do aqua, de modo a criarem correntes opostas. Que acham?


PS: já agora, alguém conhece um caso de pias explosivas? é que contado ninguém acredita e as fotos não sei se serão suficientes para o seguro.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Ricardo

Então como vai esse aqua? 

Estou curiosa como ficou o layout num espaço tão estreitinho. :JmdALEnvers: 

Também ainda não montei o meu aqua, estamos na fase da compra do material, mas estamos apreensivos se vamos conseguir um layout todo iphone  :SbRequin2:  como diria um colega algures no forum. 

Fico á espera de noticias e já agora umas fotozinhas.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Ola Florbela,

o aqua ainda não está montado.
Como é um aqua mt "estranho" tenho tido mt cuidado e por isso tenho tido mta RM a maturar fora do aqua.
Em principio daqui a uma semana, já vou encher o aqua e colocar-lhe a 1ª RV, mas para a RM ainda vai demorar mais umas 2 ou 3 semanas.


Quanto ao Layout eu aceito sugestões... já tenho umas ideias, mas face à "complicadez" deste sistema, quanto mais ideias melhor  :SbOk5: 

Cumps
RR

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá: 

Sim. Calma e cuidado é de todo aconselhavel, até porque temos que ter especial cuidado com os vivos....penso que o nosso papel neste hobby não é ter um quadro vivo para mostrar aos amigos, mas sim ter uma "especie de amigos" que vivem dentro de água. :HaEbouriffe: 

Em relação ao layout acho Paulo Oliveira tem o mesmo parecer que eu, uns troncos de coral ficariam engraçados num aqua estreitinho.  Embora a tua ideia de dois montes com um vale no meio também pareça bastante gira.  :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

> Sim. Calma e cuidado é de todo aconselhavel, até porque temos que ter especial cuidado com os vivos....penso que o nosso papel neste hobby não é ter um quadro vivo para mostrar aos amigos, mas sim ter uma "especie de amigos" que vivem dentro de água.


Excelente frase, exactamente o que eu penso...


Quanto à calma, sendo eu jovem é difícil pois como qualquer jovem eu quero sempre tudo para ontem, no entanto tenho-me disciplinado bastante e não só estou a cumprir com os prazos recomendados como ainda a alargar alguns.
Não quero ter o peso na consciência de ter tido um "amigo" que tenha morrido por causa da minha vaidade

----------


## Jose Neves

> Excelente frase, exactamente o que eu penso...
> 
> 
> Quanto à calma, sendo eu jovem é difícil pois como qualquer jovem eu quero sempre tudo para ontem, no entanto tenho-me disciplinado bastante e não só estou a cumprir com os prazos recomendados como ainda a alargar alguns.
> Não quero ter o peso na consciência de ter tido um "amigo" que tenha morrido por causa da minha vaidade


5 mm não é pouco é pouquíssimo para um vidro com 165 cm, pois além da pressão da água terás também a pressão da circulação diferentes correntes. 
Só assim duvido muito que aguente, e mais um motivo basta a luz ir a baixo e o aquário cheio ligarem todas as bombas. Adeus aquário.

E de 5mm não deve de ser laminado, basta um troco bater no vidro e adeus aquário.

Mas uma coisa é certa aprendemos todos com os nossos erros por mais teimosos que sejamos, e eu aprendi com os meus e olha que ficam caros.

Mais um pequeno pormenor, se isso verte ou parte tudo que é de madeira vai á vida, móveis, chão, rodapés etc divórcio pela certa  

Mas boa sorte

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Ricardo M. Rodrigues se voce puder perca um pouco de tempo e leia 

o assunto deste link que estou lhe mandando, vai ajudar muito, e veja o

meu Aqua que ainda esta no Estaleiro.

http://www.reefcorner.org/content.as...TOPIC_ID=51412

Quanto tempo dura a cola de silicone do aquario?  porque explodiu o aquario marinho de 1000 lts.
leia e tire conhecimentos deste tópico AMIGOS.

http://www.reefcorner.org/content.as...TOPIC_ID=32978

Este é o meu Futuro Aqua falta $$$$ esta no estaleiro ainda 29-01-2011

veja projeto e fotos dele.

ps. lembrar que os marinhos temos que ter a água em movimento em todos
os cantos do aqua não pode ter áreas mortas, e temos que virar o volume total do aqua 20 vezes por hora então 150 lts x 20 = 3000 lts/h no mínimo.
5 mm muito pouco amigo e nunca use vidro temperado, pois se for temperado
ao explodir em milhões de cacos de vidro ai a água vai mais longe e com
muita força também ( digamos é proibido usar temperado para aquas ).
Abraços e boa leitura.

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Ola Carlos e José,

antes de mais obrigado pelas vossas considerações e "preocupações".

O aquario esteve cheio (com água doce e estagnada) durante 2 meses e nem sequer se via qualquer efeito flecha o que me leva a crer que os 5mm são suficientes dada a pouca pressão que uma altura tão baixa de água proporciona.

No entanto, é verdade que os defeitos muitas vezes vêm-se é a longo prazo e não a curto prazo. Nesse sentido e porque me sobrou algum espaço, resolvi no inicio do ano juntar mais vidros de 4mm ao sistema, reforçando assim os vidros mais expostos, precavendo-me contra as "pancadinhas no vidro" que as visitas usualmente teimam em dar (em especial crianças).

Assim, desde o inicio de Janeiro que o tanque está com vidro duplo de 5mm + 4mm totalizando 9mm o que dá um tanque extremamente "safe"


E ideias para layout?
Não anda para ai ninguém que queira apresentar um "desenhitos"?

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Ricardo,

Novidades do Evolucion...

Estou com muita curiosidade de ver esse aqua :CylGrenouilleSourire:

----------

